# Assembler Code Rewrite



## Heinzi1991 (26. November 2016)

Hallo liebes Forum,

ich hab da ein kleines Problem und weiß nicht mehr weiter! Ich muss einen C-Code in Assembler umschreiben und scheitere bei dieser Code - Segment 


```
DDRF &= ~(0x03);
```

ich hab schon diese Zeilen:


```
ldi r16, ????
lds r17, DDRF
and r17, r16
sts DDRR, r17
```

Meine Frage ist, was schreib ich in die erste Zeile und ersetzt die '???'

Vielen Dank schon im voraus


----------



## sheel (27. November 2016)

Hi

wenn DDRF und r16 1 Byte haben und unsigned sind: 252


----------

